# Phragmipedium schlimii



## Brabantia (Jan 17, 2010)

This afternoon I took advantage of a sunshine ray to take a picture of my 2 phragm schlimii which are flowering. They are the result of 3 years of cultivation of seedlings bought from a member of this forum who lives in the suburbs of Paris. They are cultivated in a mix 50/50 bark/CHC with few pieces of charcoal.


----------



## Carper (Jan 17, 2010)

Great growing with fabulous colours. Just the thing to brighten up these short winter days!:rollhappy:


----------



## John M (Jan 17, 2010)

Look at all those flowers! Great job!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 17, 2010)

wow! awesome display. These look like flying pink balloons


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2010)

nice flowers! I am both envious that you have schlimii that grows and flowers, and that you had an actual ray of light shine through.....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 17, 2010)

Great display! So many flowers at one time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! :clap: :smitten:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 17, 2010)

That's really sweet. :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 17, 2010)

Are you saying "Two first time blooming seedlings from 3 years ago"/ WOW so many flowers!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2010)

And fragrant!?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow! Is that 3 spikes on one, and two on the other? (I'm counting 5 spikes in total) After 3 years?! Very good growing!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations for this pretty pic of great blooms!!!! They look very happy  !!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Jan 18, 2010)

The flowers are all very good, thanks for sharing. Great photo.


----------



## musiclovertony (Jan 18, 2010)

very beautiful photograph of gorgeous plants!


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 18, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Are you saying "Two first time blooming seedlings from 3 years ago"/ WOW so many flowers!!!!


No, they had already flowered last year (2008), this is not a first flowering but the second.


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 18, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Wow! Is that 3 spikes on one, and two on the other? (I'm counting 5 spikes in total) After 3 years?! Very good growing!


No, 2 plants are placed side by side to take the picture.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 18, 2010)

very nice,great growing


----------



## paphreek (Jan 18, 2010)

Wonderful! :clap:


----------



## lindafrog (Jan 18, 2010)

congratulations - and thanks for sharing and brightening up the day with this lovely orchid!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd be very curious to know what you have them potted in and how you grow them


----------



## Ruth (Jan 18, 2010)

I hope my Schlimii(sp) grows like yours!


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2010)

That's a very well grown plant with very nice flowers:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice and well grown plant!


----------



## raymond (Jan 21, 2010)

wowo very nice group flowers


----------



## slippertalker (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done, for a notorious, tough to grow species!


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 25, 2010)

Do I take it that you only have two pots of schlimi in there? That's remarquable...and they are very pretty too. It must also smells very nice.


----------

